
Ask HN: Why do Wordpress self-hosted sites get spammed so much? - prkvs
I have a self-hosted WP site, that hardly get any page views, max 100 per month. But, I see at least some 20+ spam comments per month on some random pages and contact pages.<p>WP does a good job at flagging them as SPAM, but I still need to keep deleting them from time to time.
======
onion2k
Wordpress has been around for a very long time, it's popular, and it's
consistent. Those three factors make it _very_ easy to write scripts that
crawl the internet looking for places to post comments, and those scripts get
shared a lot between spammers. Consequently Wordpress's comments are just much
easier to spam than other comment systems.

~~~
prkvs
> Wordpress has been around for a very long time, it's popular, and it's
> consistent.

Isn't same for Disqus.

